# six legged shrimp,



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

hi, I rang up a shop and asked if they have any shrimp and they said that they have some six legged shrimp, but I have no idea what they look like, could anyone show me?
And give m some info on them?
j55


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

google is your best friend!


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

it doesn't come up with anyhing!
j55


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

Found this posted on another fish forum....

I think that the "flower shrimp" is just another name for wood shrimp though. I have 2 of them (twig and sprig) and they do "change colors" depending on their environment. Mine lightened up a lot when I put them in a tank with sand as opposed to gravel. 
I've seen them advertised as wood shrimp, flower shrimp, six legged shrimp, and singapore shrimp before.


----------

